# Reports from This Weekend



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Y'all! 

Did anyone get out this weekend for some tuna fishing or bluewater trolling? I know a ton of people don't post their bad reports, but just looking to see what has been happening down there! I am watching the next two weeks weather to get a trip together to the rigs or to try and catch a couple winter wahoo. I have seen all of the Veince reports, but haven't heard anyone fishing over here to the far east from the Florida or Alabama boys. 

I've been watching Hiltons closely and the water temperature seems like its getting in there for the first marlin of the season to be caught soon. Hope it will be us! 

Thank you in advance and I look forward to seeing you all on the water this season!


----------



## MISSIN PIECES (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey buddy I went Out Saturday. Original plan was to go to the nipple head a little south and see if we could find a halfway decent rip or some weeds being pushed in from the storm and try for an early year mahi or wahoo. Got out there about 8 am and the water clarity was garbage, it was green as can be so me and my buddy decided with 1.5 ft seas let's run to the spur and fish the canyon. About 10 miles out from the spur we finally hit blue water and a few nice rips filled with trash and a few clumps of grass so we set out the spread and followed it south. I sat up in the tower all day looking for something lurcking underneath. All day we only saw 2 mahi that we ended up scaring off and we came up on one small school of small blackfin that just bit my ballyhoo in half and didn't touch the lures. It was a long 190 mile day for me out of Destin and especially for not catching anything but it was the nicest day of the year so far and it was very educational trip as far as water conditions. Hiltons was spot on as per usual the biggest water temp change we found was on the drop off out at the spur but it wasn't holding. Water temp was 72 at the highest point throughout the day the bait was non existent. It looks like I will be spending the next month chasing cobia until the temps come up. 

Please post back if you hear any other reports besides on here. I have some buddy's that did really well at the rigs and I chose to go explore and I didn't see another boat all day so I'm curious to see if anyone else had better luck


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

We missed the last window due to chemo treatment, but she said she is feeling much better and ready to spill some blood...weather is looking righteous to poke around the green canyon...pulling out Thursday, back in the slip Monday...hope to have a good one to share :thumbup:


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good luck! Sounds like an adventure for sure.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a friend run to the rigs no yellow fin for them got 10-12 blacking some ajs scamp triggers and mingos


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds like they are killing Yellowfin at the midnight lump in Venice right now.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

rustybucket said:


> Sounds like they are killing Yellowfin at the midnight lump in Venice right now.


No joke! I keep tabs on Hunter w Paradise Outfitters, he is smashing them right now, bruisers! I'm headed marlin fishin, but plan to kill a boat load of groceries


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

DonaKen said:


> No joke! I keep tabs on Hunter w Paradise Outfitters, he is smashing them right now, bruisers! I'm headed marlin fishin, but plan to kill a boat load of groceries


I'm heading to Pensacola tonight!! Wish it were to load up and go fishing,... lol, but it's for annual haul out for maintenance.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

The Venice guys are fishing the east lump right now, also known as the horseshoe rigs, midnight lump is in crappy water right now.


----------

